# electives in canada



## nidakram (Dec 31, 2009)

anyone here has any information about electives in canada? how and when can you apply for it? is it possible to do electives during third year of mbbs


----------



## KhadijaChughtai (Mar 20, 2016)

nidakram said:


> anyone here has any information about electives in canada? how and when can you apply for it? is it possible to do electives during third year of mbbs


Hey nida i wanted to ask the same question ? Did u apply for electives or does anyone has any knowledge about good places in Ottowa, Canada about electives. I want to do them in June this year. I have only a month and i really want to do them this year.


----------



## MedRook (Oct 15, 2014)

Here is some information on Clinical Electives in Canada:
https://medrookie.com/threads/clinical-electives-in-canada.435/


----------

